# اين أجد المكاتب الهندسية الراقية في الرياض



## karim06 (29 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اين أجد المكاتب الهندسية الراقية في الرياض لأني أنوي بناء مركز تجاري واريد مكتب للتخطيط والأشراف والتسليم 
ارجوا المساعدة بالعناوين الاليكترونية لأني عندي قناعة ان المكتب الذي ليس لديه موقع على الأنترنت فأنه ..................!!!!!!!! لاتعليق
بانتظار مشاركتكم وشكرا سلفا


----------



## عبدالله2006 (30 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ كريم 
السلام عليكم
معلومة مهمة :- مع ايماني بضرورة ذلك فاني افيدك ليس هناك مكتب استشاري سعودي واحد لدية موقع على الانترنت ، والاسباب مختلفة لهذا حيلك علينا .
ونحن مكتب استشاري جديد ولكن نستطيع تصميم المشروع الذي ترغب به مهما كان حجمة وطبيعتة .
اخوك عبدالله 
الرياض البريد الالكتروني abdullah_23 * maktoob .com


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (30 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ الكريم/ السلام عليكم 
اهتماما بالرد على طلبكم لدينا القدرة على مساعدتكم من مصر- بورسعيد - مكتب لوتس للتصميمات والاستشارات الهندسية ولدبنا القدرة على تقديم كافة التصميمات والرسومات التنفيذية للمشروع ونحن مكتب استشارى ذو خبرة باعمال المشروعات التجارية والادارية والترفيهية والسكنية ونسطتيع تصميم المشروع الذى ترغب به مهما كان حجمة وطبيعتة للمراسلة عبر البريد الالكترونى :- Eng_ali_lotus(at) Hot


----------



## karim06 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*v*



عبدالله2006 قال:


> الاخ كريم
> السلام عليكم
> معلومة مهمة :- مع ايماني بضرورة ذلك فاني افيدك ليس هناك مكتب استشاري سعودي واحد لدية موقع على الانترنت ، والاسباب مختلفة لهذا حيلك علينا .
> ونحن مكتب استشاري جديد ولكن نستطيع تصميم المشروع الذي ترغب به مهما كان حجمة وطبيعتة .
> ...



عزيزي
أعتقد أن في مدينة الرياض الكثير من المكاتب الاستشارية ولقد ساعدتني بنفيك عدم وجود مكاتب استشارية بمدينة الرياض .
هل تعلم لماذا لأني وجدت عددا غير محدود من المكاتب الاستشارية
أعتقد أن لديك بعض المبالغة في الحديث والكتابة
تصبح على خير


----------



## karim06 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

يااخوان نريد المشاركة الفعالة من الجميع
يااخوان نريد المشاركة الفعالة من الجميع
يااخوان نريد المشاركة الفعالة من الجميعيااخوان نريد المشاركة الفعالة من الجميعيااخوان نريد المشاركة الفعالة من الجميعيااخوان نريد المشاركة الفعالة من الجميعيااخوان نريد المشاركة الفعالة من الجميعيااخوان نريد المشاركة الفعالة من الجميعيااخوان نريد المشاركة الفعالة من الجميعيااخوان نريد المشاركة الفعالة من الجميع


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (5 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم أخي كريم ،،
المهندس عبدالله ذكر انه يوجد مكتب استشاري واحد له موقع على الانترنت ، ولم يكن ينفي عدم وجود مكاتب استشارية في الرياض وهو كأنه يريد ان يذكر انك مادمت تعتقد ان المكتب الاستشاري الذي ليس لديه موقع على الانترنت فإنه موقع (لم تذكر ماذا) ومالم تذكره هذا ينطبق على جميع المكاتب الاستشارية في الرياض الا واحد ،، هذا من جهة ، كما انني وجدت من جهة أخرى صعوبة في الحقيقة في الاجابة على سؤالك ،، موضوع المكاتب الراقية موضوع يصعب تصنيفه ،، وما دام لديك القدرة على بناء مركز تجاري ، فإنني اعتقد انك افضل من يقوم بهذا التصنيف ، حسب اعتبارات كثيرة منها رغبتك وميزانيتك ومتطلباتك ،، الذي أجدني متأكد منه ، ان هناك الكثير والكثير جدا من المكاتب الاستشارية المتميزة موجود في مدينة الرياض حيث طلبت.
أدعو الله لك بالتوفيق في مشروعك ، ونأمل ان تطمنا بما تصل اليه.


----------



## nasr_art (5 نوفمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

معك المهندس نصر 
يمكننا التعاون عن طريق الانترنت فى عمل المشاريع والمناظير المعمارية وإليك السيرة الذاتية الخاصة بى :
nasr_arch(at)yahoo.com 0020104646389 Egyption
Education :
Alexandria University 
Faculty OF FINE ARTS
Architectural Department
Graduation Year : 2005
Graduation project : Egypt Wars History museum .
Graduation project Grade : Excellent .
General Grade : Good .
Field of Experience and other Qualifications
- Architecture , Planning , 2D -3D Graphics
- Now I work in I.T.E.C Group for architecture. Alex.Egypt

Language Skills
- English : good command written and spoken
- Arabic : mother tongue
Computer Skills
A- Graphics program :
- 3Ds Max / Animation .
- AutoCAD 2D / 3D .
- Adobe Photoshop . 
- Corel photo paint .
B – director programs :
- ulead video studio v.9
- Magi X movies 2005
- knowledge of Adobe premiere 
C – Office programe & operation system :
- DOS – WINDOWS .
- Word– Power point – Internet
GENERAL SKILLS 
- DRAWING & FREE HAND
- PHOTOGRAPHY
- COLORATION
Interests :
Reading – Computer Sciences – chess – drawing – internet
Availability and job requested 
Availability : I’m able to start work after one week from announcement 
I can work : in Egypt – Arab countries – foreign countries


----------



## nasr_art (5 نوفمبر 2006)

تابع الاعمال الخاصة بى


----------



## arch_alshaye (5 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز ...
لعل سؤالك هذا هو ما يخطر ببال الكثير من أصحاب المشاريع حينما يرغبون بتصميم مشروعاتهم فهم يجهلون الآلية السليمة لإختيار المكتب الهندسي المناسب لمشروعهم، فهم يعتمدون عادة على العلاقات الشخصية.
والمؤكد بأن الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين تعمل الآن على تشريع آلية جديدة لتصنيف المكاتب الهندسية في المملكة. وهذا مما يساعد على الإختيار المناسب وفق جهة رقابية رسمية.

أنا أنصحك شخصيا بالسؤال أولا عن المكاتب المتخصصة في المراكز التجارية ثم القيام بزيارتها ومعاينة تصميماتها المنفذة على الطبيعة وأخيراً المقارنة بين الأسعار بناء على ميزانيتك ووقتك.
وبالتوفيق.


----------



## عبدالله2006 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ كريم الظاهر انك تقراء باستعجال
انا قلت لك ما فيه مكتب استشاري له موقع بالنت ، لانك حكمت حكم قاسي على المكاتب التي ليس لديها مواقع بالنت ، واقصد انه لاعلاقة بين شهره المكتب ووجود موقع له بالنت ...
اما الرياض فهي مليانة مكاتب استشارية ونحن احدها ، والسعودية فيها 2200 مكتب هندسي واستشاري منها 790 بتصنيف استشاري ( طب وتخير )
وكذلك لا احد يستطيع ان يصنف المكاتب راقي او غير راقي
ولكن تستطيع ان تصنف مكاتب مشهورة وغير مشهورة
اتمنى اني وصلت لك المعلومة 
والسلام عليكم ،،،،،،،


----------



## الهمر111 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

جوال : 0555783112
*  تعريف بمكتب التقنية الحديثة لهندسة المساحة :ـ*
يعتبر مكتب التقنية الحديثة لهندسة المساحة من المكاتب المتميزة في المملكة العربية السعودية والمعتمدة على كادر المهندسين المتخصصين لأعمال المساحية والاستشعار عن بعد وأنظمة الملاحة بإستخدام الأقمار الصناعية والاستشارين في مجال علوم المساحة .​ ويعمل المكتب بشكل مستقل لتطوير أنظمة الرصد بإستخدام أحدث التقنيات المساحية وفق أسس علمية مدروسة. وينفذ المكتب كافة المشاريع المساحيه بإعتماد معايير ضبط الجودة لتحقيق أفضل مستويات الأداء التقني والعلمي، من حيث إعتبار مراقبة الجودة من الأمور الأساسية في تنفيذ المشاريع. ويعتمد المكتب في تقديم خدماته الهندسية على منهجية التخصص العلمي والفني مما جعله مؤهلا فنياً وتقنياً في مجال علوم المساحة .​ كما يضم المكتب فريق عمل علمي متخصص في مجال علوم المساحة حيث يتميز بخبرات تأهيل عالي من حملة الدكتوراة والبكالوريوس مما يعطي المقدرة على التغلب على جميع المشاكل التقنية في تنفيذ المشاريع وبأعلى كفاءة وذلك من منطلق التخصص أساس النجاح​ *  مجالات مكتب التقنية الحديثة لهندسة المساحة :ـ*





 القيام بأعمال الرفع المساحي التفصيلي اللازم لمشروعات التخطيط العمراني وخدمات البنى التحتية والبيئة والآثار والمناطق الصناعية وذلك بتنفيذ أعمال المسح الحقلي لجميع البيانات بمختلف أنواعها لرصد مواقع كل أنواع المعالم الجغرافية (نقطية - خطية - مساحية ) .​ 



 القيام بأعمال الرفع المساحي الطبوغرافي للأرض والوصول إلى تمثيل حقيقي لطبقة الأرض وإنشاء خطوط كنتورية بفترات كنتورية مختلفة.​ 



 إنشاء نقاط تحكم أرضية دائمة بمواصفات فيزيائية عالية الجودة وربطها بالشبكة الجوديسية الوطنية بإستخدام نظام الرصد Static وبأحدث الأجهزة المساحية لتحديد المواقع العالمية "GPS" وإعداد كروت لوصف لنقاط التحكم الأرضية ليسهل الوصول إليها.​ 



 ربط كافة الخرائط والأعمال المساحية بالشبكة الجيودسية الوطنية (NGN) وذلك وفقاً لقطاع مركتير المستعرض العالمي (UTM) بإستخدام القطاع الناقص المعروف بـهايفورد العالمي وإستخدام خصائص عين العبد السعودية كمرجع لكافة الاعمال المساحية أو الربط بالأنظمة العالمية الأخرى ( WGS 84) ( WGS 2000 RF ) .​ 



 تسجيل بيانات الرفع المساحي على أجهزة التسجيل الإلكترونية ونقلها إلى الحاسب الآلي لتحويلها إلى رسومات (نقطية - خطية - مساحة) في الموقع الصحيح لها داخل الخريطة الرقمية ومن ثم إدخالها إلى قاعدة البيانات الجغرافية من قبل مختصي نظم المعلومات الجغرافية.​ 



 تصميم الطرق والقيام بأعمال التصميم النهائي للمقاطع الطولية والعرضية وعناصر المنحنيات الافقية والراسية بإستخدام البرامج المتخصصة.​ 



حساب كميات الحفر والردم والتسوية.​ 



 طرق وبرامج إنتاج نموذج الارتفاعات  DEM :ـ​ نماذج الإرتفاعات الرقمية هي بيانات راستر (صور رقمية) بطبيعتها وتستعمل لتمثيل مناسب سطح الأرض تستخدم هذه البيانات كمدخلات لحساب خصائص (التغيرات) سطح الأرض، ودقة هذه البيانات تعتمد بشكل رئيسي على حدة التميز ( Resolution ) مثل المسافة بين نقاط العينات أو القراءات.​ 



 يعتبر نوذج الإرتفاعات الرقمية منظومة معلومات كارتوغرافية وجغرافية للمناسيب في نظام الإحداثيات ثلاثية الأبعاد (X, Y, Z) ويتم توليد ملفات DEM بطريقتين أساسيتين:ـ​ 



 خطوط الكستور.​ 



 المساحة التصويرية (الفوتوغرامتري).​ 



 يتم إستخدام ملفات DEM في توليد خرائط ثلاثية الأبعاد.​ 



 يستخدم DEM في العديد من المجالات التي تعنى بالموقع كإحداثيات (X,Y) وبالمعلومة (Z).​ 



 يمكن تحويل ملفات DEM إلى ملفات TIN ( شبكة المثلثات الغير منتظمة ) .​ *  فريق العمل ( الكادر الفني ) :ـ*​ نظراً لأهمية المشاريع المساحية ودقة الأعمال المطلوبة فقد تم إختيار فريق عمل عالي الكفاءة والتأهيل التخصصي لتنفيذ مشاريع المكتب وفقاً للمواصفات والمعايير المعتمدة والاستفادة من الخبرات الأجنبية إذا لزم الأمر.​ فريق المكتب :ـ​ 



 مدير مشاريع تخصص هندسة مساحة خبرة تزيد علي خمسة عشرعاماً​ 



 خبراء استشعار عن بعد (( ERDAS Imagine​ 



 مهندسون خبراء (CAD, Autodesk, Civil3D)​ 



 مساحون متخصصون​ 



 أخصائيون GIS​ 



 رسامون أتوكاد و GIS​ * نظم  GPS وأجهزة المسح  Total Station وأجهزة التسوية الرقمية في مكتب التقنية الحديثة لهندسة  المساحة : *​ 



 نظام  leica GPS موديل 1200.​ عدد وحدتين ثنائي التردد​ بدقة أفقية: 5 ملم + 1 جزء من المليون​ ودقة رأسية: 10 ملم + 1 جزء من المليون​ 



 نظام  Trimble GPS موديل 5800​ عدد وحدتين ثنائي التردد​ بدقة أفقية: 5 ملم + 1 أجزاء من المليون​ بدقة رأسية: 10 ملم + 1 أجزاء من المليون​ 



 نظام Geo XT Handed من  Trimble وحادي التردد بدقة 1m .​ 



 المحطة الشاملة  Leica Total & Station الدقة لزاوية واحد ثانية . و للمسافة: 1ملم + أجزاء من المليون​ 



 جهاز الميزان الرقمي digital level بدقة 1 ملم + 1 أجزاء من المليون.​ ​ * البرامج التي يتبناها المكتب لتنفيذ مشاريعه المساحية:ـ*​ 



 * AutoCAD *​ 



 * Autodesk Land Desktop *​ 



 * Autodesk Civil 3D *​ 



 * Earthwork *​ 



 *Arc GIS ( Arc Info ) *​ 



 *ERDAS Imagine ( Photogrammetric) *​ 



 *Surfer *​ 



 *Lis Cad *​ 



 *Math Cad *​ 



 * Paradox Relation Data Base*​ 



 * Programming By Pal language*​ 



 * Standard query language ( SQL)*​ ​  *الأعمال والمشاريع المنفذه بمعرفة مكتبنا:*​ * لما كان مكتب التقنية الحديثة لهندسة المساحة أحد المكاتب المتميزة بوجود كادر المهندسين والإستشاريين فإنه المسئول عن تنفيذ وإتمام كافة المراحل المتعلقة بالأعمال المساحية في المشاريع الخاصة بإدارة أملاك ورثة الملك خالد بن عبد العزيز ( رحمة الله ) وكذلك إدارة أملاك ورثة الأمير أحمد بن سلمان بن عبد العزيز ( رحمة الله ) وبعض المشاريع الأخرى ونذكر منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:*​  الرقم *  الجهة المستفيدة*​ *  وصف المشروع*

*1*  أملاك ورثة الملك خالد بن عبدالعزيز( رحمة الله )
 رفع مساحي تفصيلي وطبوغرافي لمخطط الخالدية بالطائف
*2*  أملاك ورثة الملك خالد بن عبدالعزيز( رحمة الله )
 تصميم الشوارع بمخطط الخالدية بالطائف 
*3*  أملاك ورثة الملك خالد بن عبدالعزيز ( رحمة الله )
  الإشراف الميداني على تنفيذ أعمال التسوية لأرض مخطط الخالدية
*4*  أملاك ورثة الملك خالد بن عبدالعزيز ( رحمة الله )
 إعداد تقارير حساب الكميات لأعمال التسوية بالمشروع تطوير مخطط الخالدية بالطائف 
*5*  أملاك ورثة الملك خالد بن عبدالعزيز ( رحمة الله )
 رفع مساحي تفصيلي وطبوغرافي وتطبيق الصكوك لمخطط الخلود بالطائف
*6*  أملاك ورثة الملك خالد بن عبدالعزيز ( رحمة الله )
 تصميم الشوارع بمخطط الخلود بالطائف 
*7*  أملاك ورثة الملك خالد بن عبدالعزيز( رحمة الله )
 حصر كميات الحفر والردم لتسوية أرض مخطط الخلود بالطائف
*8*  أملاك ورثة الملك خالد بن عبدالعزيز ( رحمة الله )

 رفع أبراج الكهرباء بالمعذر وإعداد تقارير نزع الملكية بأرض ورثة الملك خالد ( رحمة الله )

*9*  أملاك ورثة الملك خالد بن عبدالعزيز ( رحمة الله )
 رفع مساحي تفصيلي لأرض ورثة الملك خالد ( رحمة الله ) بالرمال بمساحة 5,000,000 م2 ورفع المعالم القديمة في الموقع  
 مثل ( عقم – وادي – طرق) 
*10*  مفروشات العامر
 رفع مساحي تفصيلي لأرض مفروشات العامر بالسلي بمساحة 34,000 م2 
*11*  شركة أديار 
 رفع مساحي طبوغرافي والإشراف على أعمال التسوية وحصر الكميات لمشروع شركة أديار لإنشاء أبراج على طريق الملك فهد
*12* شركة أديار
 رفع مساحي تفصيلي للشوارع والخدمات والمباني المجاورة للموقع وتطبيق الصك لمشروع إنشاء أبراج 
  متعددة الأدوار ( 39 دور ) 
*13*  وزارة الداخلية
 رفع مساحي لأرض وزارة الداخلية بمحافظة الدرعية بمساحة إجمالية 7650,000.00 م2 وتطبيق صك الملكية
*14*  وزارة التجارة والصناعة
 تنفيذ جميع الاعمال المساحية الخاصة بقاعة المؤتمرات التابعة للوزارة
*15*  المستشفي التخصصي
 تنفيذ الأعمال المساحية لمشاريع شركة ركــــاء
*16*  وزارة الداخلية
 أعمال الرفع التفصيلي لبعض القصور بحي الناصرية بالرياض
*17*  بلدية الدرعية
 عمل الرفع المساحي وإعداد الفكرة التخطيطية لمخطط المنح بالدرعية
*18*  أملاك ورثة الملك خالد بن عبدالعزيز ( رحمة الله )
  الاشراف علي تنفيذ شبكة الطرق الخاصة بمخطط الخلود بالطائف
ملاحظة :ـ
جميع الفرق المساحية لديها الخبره الكافية لإنجاز الأعمال المساحية وفق متطلبات إنشاء قواعد بيانات لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية .
ج : 0555783112


----------



## غالي يحيي (9 مايو 2011)

المكاتب الاستشارية كثيرة ومليئة بالخبرات العلمية والعملية وليس لها حدود جغرافية 
بمعني انك تقدر تتواصل مع اي مكتب في اي مكان خارج الحدود وداخلها وهذا يتيح
لك البحث عن الاميز والاقل سعرا عبر الانترنت , المهم في الموضوع ان تجد المكتب 
الذي ينقل الفكرة الابداعية من العقل الي حيز التنفيذ


----------



## ahmed zareef (9 مايو 2011)

www.architects-eg.com


----------



## archclick (3 يناير 2012)

*أرك كليك ... تصميمات هندسية متكاملة ... مخطط كامل يبدأ من 4000 ريال*

أرك كليك ... تصميمات هندسية متكاملة 






تصميم معماري - ديكور وتصميم داخلي - مناظير 3D
انشائي - صحي - كهرباء - تكييف - حصر كميات





جـــــــوال : 540 4277 056

بريد الكتروني : [email protected]

الموقع الالكتروني : www.archclick.com

جميع الاسعار محدده مسبقا بشكل تنافسى مع اى مكتب هندسى آخر

خدماتنا في المملكة العربية السعودية

الخبر - الدمام - الرياض - جدة

او عبر المراسلة في اي مدينة أخرى​


----------



## archclick (5 يناير 2012)

*أرك كليك ... تصميمات هندسية متكاملة ... مخطط كامل يبدأ من 4000 ريال*

أرك كليك ... تصميمات هندسية متكاملة 






تصميم معماري - ديكور وتصميم داخلي - مناظير 3D
انشائي - صحي - كهرباء - تكييف - حصر كميات





جـــــــوال : 540 4277 056

بريد الكتروني : [email protected]

الموقع الالكتروني : www.archclick.com

جميع الاسعار محدده مسبقا بشكل تنافسى مع اى مكتب هندسى آخر

خدماتنا في المملكة العربية السعودية

الخبر - الدمام - الرياض - جدة

او عبر المراسلة في اي مدينة أخرى​


----------

